# DPF Removal



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just had my DPF removed and replaced with a large bore Milltek DPF delete pipe along with custom mapping by AmD to suit.

The difference is amazing, spooling up much quicker and now pulling hard all the way - the torque is incredible even a flex of the ankle in 6th has you surging forward.

As an added bonus on longer runs the fuel consumption appears to be around 10mpg up


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

How much did that cost you Nick?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Around the £750 mark - I see it as a future investment too, as I've seen alot of people having DPF problems, and although I wasn't one of them - I wouldn't fancy having any once the warranty is up in a years time!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

mmm, very tempted by this.

My only worry is come MOT time & what the emissions will be like 

With the miles I do, it would pay for itself quite quickly, especialy as I got an average of 32mpg on a little country route drive today 


I dont think the DPF is the main problem actulay, its the exhust pressure sensor, these go more often than not, I'm on my 3rd in 52k


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

It only stops soot from what little i know. Emissions should be unaffected. Especially with a remap.
My mates PD150 has better than factory emissions after the remap.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've already had it tested by a friend who has a car sales site with Garage and MOT facilities - passed with flying colours - results were better than my old 150PD


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Must be a beast with them figures. Is there anything fast you can compare it to?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

It feels faster than my mapped S3 which was 265bhp and 300ft/lb!


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Jace said:


> mmm, very tempted by this.
> 
> My only worry is come MOT time & what the emissions will be like
> 
> ...


----------



## tsj (Oct 2, 2007)

£750 

I guess yours was a few years back but I had mine today for just £450 all in and they remapped it for free... http://www.midlanddpfremoval.com/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tsj said:


> £750
> 
> I guess yours was a few years back but I had mine today for just £450 all in and they remapped it for free... http://www.midlanddpfremoval.com/


Another ancient thread revival.

Prices probably aren't relevant anymore.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Jace said:


> mmm, very tempted by this.
> 
> My only worry is come MOT time & what the emissions will be like
> 
> ...


Removing DPF will not affect emissions test in any way as is just soot collector as far as mapping is correct there will be not a lot of smoke visible after removing DPF, smoke is only visible under heavy load.



NickP said:


> I've just had my DPF removed and replaced with a large bore Milltek DPF delete pipe along with custom mapping by AmD to suit.
> 
> The difference is amazing, spooling up much quicker and now pulling hard all the way - the torque is incredible even a flex of the ankle in 6th has you surging forward.
> 
> As an added bonus on longer runs the fuel consumption appears to be around 10mpg up


Those RR figures are bit optimistic ... Check this on independend rollers I am sure results will be bit lower.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alzak said:


> Removing DPF will not affect emissions test in any way as is just soot collector as far as mapping is correct there will be not a lot of smoke visible after removing DPF, smoke is only visible under heavy load.


Don't they rev the nuts off diesels on their MOT for the smoke test?

The guy I've been working with this week had the DPF light come on in his Leon FR TDi and the day after into limp mode.

Car is 5 years old and less than 30, 000 miles and he is weighing up his options.

That's a few guys I work with having failed DPFs in the last few weeks.

More and more proof to avoid diesels unless you do big miles.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Another ancient thread revival.
> 
> Prices probably aren't relevant anymore.


Plus that £750 included a Milltek DPF delete pipe which is nearly £400!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Don't they rev the nuts off diesels on their MOT for the smoke test?
> 
> The guy I've been working with this week had the DPF light come on in his Leon FR TDi and the day after into limp mode.
> 
> ...


You should avoid diesels with high miles, 70k upwards and the focus tdci falls apart. We off hired another last week while it was in the garage. Dpf is a service part and costs around a grand.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Removing DPF will not affect emissions test in any way as is just soot collector as far as mapping is correct there will be not a lot of smoke visible after removing DPF, smoke is only visible under heavy load.
> 
> Those RR figures are bit optimistic ... Check this on independend rollers I am sure results will be bit lower.


170's with DPF deletes and a peformance remap can make anything between 210 and 230bhp.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> 170's with DPF deletes and a peformance remap can make anything between 210 and 230bhp.


Hardly think so ... That You can make 60bhp with remap and DPF delete on this engine without excessive smoke ...

What was the mileage on car above ? Did You also have injectors replaced on recall ? As siemens piezo tend to loose bit of performance with mileage.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Don't they rev the nuts off diesels on their MOT for the smoke test?
> 
> The guy I've been working with this week had the DPF light come on in his Leon FR TDi and the day after into limp mode.
> 
> ...


It isn't always a new DPF that is required, so often we have cars in that dealers have said needed new DPF's when they just required a new DPF sensor, which is a whole lot cheaper!

I have a random problem with my DPF, here is my post from the Kuga forum



> DATE 10/02/11
> Summary After engine cold start Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illuminated on the instrument cluster; Diagnostic trouble code (DTC) P2002 is present
> TSB No ; 75/2010
> Build Date: Up to 30.04.2010 Build Code: Up to AT
> ...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Hardly think so ... That You can make 60bhp with remap and DPF delete on this engine without excessive smoke ...
> 
> What was the mileage on car above ? Did You also have injectors replaced on recall ? As siemens piezo tend to loose bit of performance with mileage.


It is well known the 170's are usually never 170, they are always higher than this, so really they arn't gaining 60bhp, it was probably nearer to 40-45bhp it gained from the standard figure it would have made.

We won't replace injectors under recall as that is the job of the dealers, I'm not even sure iit was a recall back in 2009?

I have no idea what the mileage was of this car as it was done over 3 years ago. I shouldn't think it was alot as the car was only a couple of years old.

:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

My Golf GTD suffered with the DPF - was running with an intermittent fault for 3 months with the DPF light finally coming on.

Ended up being the pressure sensor - replaced under warranty :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Holy thread revival!
I sold that car 3 years ago 
New diesel makes far more power and has no DPF issues


----------



## tsj (Oct 2, 2007)

tsj said:


> £750
> 
> I guess yours was a few years back but I had mine today for just £450 all in and they remapped it for free... http://www.midlanddpfremoval.com/


So which cars that then Nick? 

Ive just bought another 530D myself and I'm having DPF issues again... contemplating whether or not to remove the DPF or just sell the car.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Big revival but from the thread if you take away anything take away these three things

1) Diesels are perfectly reliable cars. DPFs are the problems.
My old TDI was tuned from almost the minute I bought it, and eventually taken to more than double the stock horsepower on standard internals, and it had done 150k when I sold it - and it's still going perfectly now.

2) DPFs are not _that_ bad - Problem is people who buy them do not understand how you are supposed to use them. They chug around in 6th at 40mph and do lots of stop-start journeys, in which case a diesel with a particulate filter is not suitable for them.

3) No CR or PD170 engine will make 230bhp on standard injectors or with a standard turbo. Well, you could - but you'd be pushing the turbo way past the "safe" limits and running huge injection duration (on the PD engines at least, I am not as good with the CR engines in terms of their mapping structure) - 
A realistic 215 at the flywheel, as a maximum figure, is more the ball-park. Both R-tech and Darkside Developments regularly get no more than 215 on their more accurate dynos.

Removing them however (along with fitting an EGR delete, kind of pointless in a way to fit a DPF without an EGR in my opinion). AMD and many other companies, including those mentioned above, will perform the service equally as well.


----------

